# Radeon 9600XT +SMP Kernel 2.4.26 n consigo activar o DRI :(

## Demoniac_LL

Olá já sou um utilizador de Gentoo já vai uns 2 anos mas tenho andado away e quase nc postei, mas agora voltei em grande  :Razz:  com uma máquina nova P4 3GHz 512kb de cache Prescott 1GB de RAM ATI RADEON 9600 XT 256 MB e Motherboard MSI 875P Neo.

Espero ser bem vindo á vossa comunidade.

Recentemente instalei o gentoo com stage 2 e tal tudo bem mas n consigo activar o DRI da minha ATI ja procurei numerosos tutoriais e nada.

Kernel 2.4.26 SMP (viva ao hyperthreading  :Smile:  )

desactivei o DRI support no kernel, agpgart sem estar em modulo chipsite é que n sei qual por pois o que eu achava ser - Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support n funcionou e quando faço dmesg | grep agp ele mostra-me "chipsite not suported use boot option agp=try_unsuported", mas tenho aquele que copiei selecionado.

dps de compilar o Kernel fiz emerge ati-drivers e no fim claro opengl-update ati

aqui tem o meu xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

/******CORTADO************/

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

   Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "No"

EndSection

/******CORTADO************/

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Espero que me possam ajudar, Já agora ando curioso em saber como posso jogar UT 1 que tenho instalado na minha partição windows aqui com os binários em linux(que n sei aonde os sacar).

Desde já obrigado pela atenção []

----------

## wickwire

Intel® 875P Chipset de acordo com o google, se vi pesquisei bem - o kernel que indicas é coerente com qualquer um dos 2.6.x, eu tenho uma NForce 2 com uma 9700 e funciona, driver AGP diferente é certo, mas fui ver ao meu kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1) e aparece:

```
< >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

e no Help aparece:

This option gives you AGP support for the GLX component of XFree86 4.x on Intel 440LX/BX/GX, 815, 820, 830, 840, 845, 850, 860, 875, E7205 and E7505 chipsets and full support for the 810, 815, 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G and I915 integrated graphics chipsets.

Não sei se por ser 875P fará diferença, mas como também não sei se o 2.6.x que usas tem uma descrição como este 2.6.8 dada a questão do Hyperthreading e SMP, lembrei-me que talvez pudesse ajudar e aí só tinhas de mudar de kernel para experimentar.  :Wink: 

Alternativamente, se estava tudo bem, podes tentar compilar o AGP como módulo e carregar esse e o fglrx, se não tentaste já (e se funcionar podes depois meter esse e o fglrx no modules.autoload para serem iniciados logo no arranque), não sabendo eu porquê, várias pessoas na secção em Inglês indicaram que tiveram sucesso assim...

Como também passei pelo mesmo, recordo-me que de tudo o que experimentei, também tentei mudar o driver do xorg de "fglrx" para "radeon" - comigo não resultou.

No meu caso acabou por ficar a funcionar com AGP compilado no kernel mesmo e emerge aos ati-drivers só - com driver "fglrx" no xorg, glx e dri activados como tu já tens e a secção que tu também tens

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Boa sorte de qualquer forma, espero que consigas meter isso a andar e pesquisa aqui nos fóruns especialmente na parte em Inglês  :Smile: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Desde já obrigado pela atenção.

É assim eu já tinha procurado(durante uns 3,4 dias) por aqui nos forums do gentoo em inglês e francês mas só encontrava para o kernel 2.6 como tu o mm fizeste agora.

É que eu no meu kernel 2.4 o chipsite só vai até ao 860  :Confused:  terei mm que fazer emerge ao Kernel 2.6 ? como já é um velho hábito andar agarrado ao 2.4 e continuo a ouvir que o 2.6 tem problemas n quero arranjar mais problemas com que me chatear.

Já agora qual o nome do pacote do 2.6 para fazer no emerge se n me restárem mais opcções....será que n existe ng que tenha posto uma ATI RADEON 9600XT 256MB a funcionar num kernel 2.4 ??? com DRI claro  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## wickwire

DRI em kernel 2.4... sinceramente não sei... mas também, quer dizer, sendo que podes ter ambos os kerneis instalados, nesse sistema não deve demorar muito a compilar um... escolher as opções pode ser uma chatice, mas digo-te que já tenho 2.6.x há uns tempos e vou sempre passando o .config de uns para outros e compilando kernel com o make oldconfig, e de facto o 2.6 funciona, não precisas de meter sources muito puxadas, sejam mm-sources ou nitro-sources... eu tinha as mm mas eram um bocado instáveis, mudei para as gentoo-dev-sources e tem sido impecável daí para a frente... fora a seca de escolher as opções do kernel e perder um bocadinho de tempo (da primeira vez só), sendo que podes ter os dois no arranque e tudo, terás sempre sistema, deixas o 2.4 por aí até teres um 2.6 a funcionar estavelmente...  :Wink:  - honestamente, acho que não perdes grande coisa, face ao que ganhas no fim... que é ter a placa a bombar eheheheheheheh  :Wink: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Por acaso já andava a pensar nisso á uns tempos. Mas agora com o Xorg 6.8.0 na pas de 3D rendering. Ando-me a chatear já com os gajos da ATI epah aprendam a escrever drivers com os gajos da nvidia. Embora as do Windows já andem mto mto mto boas deveria ser exponencialmente igual no linux  :Smile: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Tudo resolvido Xorg 6.8.0 com o Kernel 2.6.8 que afinal já tinha o suporte para o meu chipsite 875  :Smile:  dps armei-me em suicida alterei o ebuild do ati-drivers e pus coment na parte em que dizia que dava incompatibilidade e instalei. Agora tenho isto a bombar bem e com o composite a bombar e tudo  :Smile:  Afinal ATI já n é tão mau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Já é concenso comum que o kernel 2.6.x é muito melhor para desktops que o kernel 2.4.x. Era apenas uma questão de quereres dar o salto. Ainda bem que conseguis-te  :Very Happy: 

Tó

----------

## wickwire

 *Quote:*   

> Tudo resolvido Xorg 6.8.0 com o Kernel 2.6.8 que afinal já tinha o suporte para o meu chipsite 875 Smile dps armei-me em suicida alterei o ebuild do ati-drivers e pus coment na parte em que dizia que dava incompatibilidade e instalei. Agora tenho isto a bombar bem e com o composite a bombar e tudo Smile Afinal ATI já n é tão mau Very Happy

 

Com aceleração gráfica e tudo?

----------

## Mythos

 *Demoniac_LL wrote:*   

> Tudo resolvido Xorg 6.8.0 com o Kernel 2.6.8 que afinal já tinha o suporte para o meu chipsite 875  dps armei-me em suicida alterei o ebuild do ati-drivers e pus coment na parte em que dizia que dava incompatibilidade e instalei. Agora tenho isto a bombar bem e com o composite a bombar e tudo  Afinal ATI já n é tão mau 

 

Tens o fgrlx a funcionar bem no novo xorg-x11 impossible ... tive que meter o driver radeon para meter isto a bombar.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

N é impossivel n...pah quando estava a fazer emerge -u ati-drivers ele dizia como protecção que n instalava pq tinha o Xorg 6.8.0 fui ao ebuild pus em comment essa parte e deixei aquilo instalar...até agora n tive problemas e tenho o composite e tudo a bombar  :Smile: 

Tou agora é com um problema chato que já me anda por maluco da cabeça pq raio n consigo fazer mount em root ou em user com o kernel 2.6.8 diz too many mounted file systems ??? e n tenho nenhum mounted a n ser o (/) estranho!!! Já ouvi dizer que isto anda a ser comum no 2.6.8 mas nc ouvi um solução alguem sabe ?

----------

## Mythos

bom vou ver se não dão problema então.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Por acaso o KDE agora ta com a mania de se fechar por vezes   :Shocked:  por isso vou voltar ao meu "velhinho" Xorg 6.7.0....alguem me pode ajudar no meu problemazinho com o kernel 2.6.8 isto nc me aconteceu!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tou agora é com um problema chato que já me anda por maluco da cabeça pq raio n consigo fazer mount em root ou em user com o kernel 2.6.8 diz too many mounted file systems ??? e n tenho nenhum mounted a n ser o (/) estranho!!! Já ouvi dizer que isto anda a ser comum no 2.6.8 mas nc ouvi um solução alguem sabe ?
> 
> 

 

----------

## Mythos

nada feito ... quando eu utilizo os drivers da ati isto empacasse todo basta um glxinfo para empancar lol.

Acho que é das 9200 ... ati ati ....

----------

## wickwire

Se puderes faz paste do erro e mete aqui o teu fstab. A que é que estás a tentar fazer mount? Tens os filesystems respectivos no kernel...? Convém ter  alguns packages dos respectivos filesystems, como os reiserfsprogs para reiser... esse género de coisa -  cat /etc/filesystems e se o respectivo filesystem tiver "nodev" antes, então talvez reconfirmando que está seleccionado no kernel e recompilando...

E o glxinfo como user dá "direct rendering: Yes"? Nice... (a parte do composite também tive com o X.org novo, tanto sombras como transparências, 3D não e mesmo assim, os crashes constantes acabaram por me fazer voltar ao 6.7.0...)

----------

## Demoniac_LL

É assim quando faço mount /dev/hda2 que no meu fstab é o /boot ele faz bem o boot mas á minha /dev/hda1 e /dev/hdb1 que são ambos FAT32 ele n faz mount...diz too many mounted filesystems mas se fizer load ao meu velhinho 2.4.26 ele faz mount na boa. Agora em relação ao FS a selecionar no kernel selecionei o vfat...e acho tb percebi que ele n faz mount á diskette mas isto já é problema comum do 2.6.8...acho que o 2.6.8 anda ainda com mtos problemas e falta de estabilidade acho que vou fazer um downgrade para o 2.6.7.....só uma pergunta é aconselhavel selecionar por exemplo POSIX nos FS ? é que reparei isso por de baixo dos ext3 e afins mas acabei por n selecionar embora saiba o que é POSIX n vi a relação mas como smp posso estar errado ou desinformado como eu acho que é o caso  :Razz: 

----------

## wickwire

A parte do POSIX não sei - se for para ext3, tenho uma partição em ext3, não tenho POSIX activado para as Access Control Lists dentro dos FS no kernel e o pc arranca bem - é a de boot.

Quanto a vfat, também tenho uma partição em NTFS, outra em FAT32, uma em Reiser 3 e outra em XFS - estou com o gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 e faço mount a todas perfeitamente - na de NTFS só leio, não escrevo, mas para isso é que uso a de FAT32. Com 2.6.7 também fazia os mounts, e 2.6.5... acho que em kernel 2.6, no que respeita a mounts nunca tive chatices...  :Smile:  - quanto à drive de diskettes não sei, deixei de usar há cerca de dois anos acho eu, entre ficheiros pela net, (boot) cds e dvds, acabava por só atrasar o arranque, fazer barulho e a basicamente não ter utilidade nenhuma...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Boa sorte.  :Wink: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Será da codepage ?? ele no linux 2.6.8 vem com 437...é o mm no teu ?

----------

## wickwire

```
File systems  --->

   Native Language Support  --->

      --- Base native language support

           (iso8859-1) Default NLS Option

           <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

           <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

           <*>   Codepage 860 (Portuguese)

           <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

           <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

           <*>   NLS UTF8
```

```
File systems  --->

         DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->

            <*> MSDOS fs support

            <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

            (437) Default codepage for FAT

            (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT

             <*> NTFS file system support
```

Estas são as opções que tenho seleccionadas, no meio de muitas mais.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Existe ai uns NLS que n pus a ver vamos se é desta que ele faz mount decentemente  :Razz: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Por mais incrivel que possa parecer era dos NLS  :Razz:  n sei qual deles foi apenas adicionei os que tinhas posto ( eu so tinha posto em portugal e o default) e agora faz mount na boa.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Guzymuzy

Eu tenho a mesma configuração que a sua.

Tenta isso aqui.

emerge -C ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra && emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

depois vc edita o /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 e adiciona fglrx na ultima linha

cd /etc/X11

fglrxconfig

daí responde todas as perguntas.

Eu uso o agpgart do proprio driver. Não uso externo.

vc vai salvar o seu arquivo como xorg.conf e não como XF86Config-4

edite o arqui xorg.conf e mude Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86" 

para Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

daí é só reiniciar o X.

Deve estar funcionando.

Gustavo Motta

----------

